# My first pic here of soap



## SOAPFREAK (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi I'm Kristy,  I'm new here so I thought I would post my first pic.
This is "Ocean Waves" scented with Ocean Fresh from RA.
The turquoise curls are homemade transparent soap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow those look awesome! I was thinking of making some summer soap like that. your pictures are a great inspiration


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great looking soap. I'll bet it smells wonderful too.


----------



## copper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

Those look to pretty to use ! Love those colors together. Very unique


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty!
Love the color!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

Goregous awesome soap!


----------

